# Can someone evaluate a GSD in Ohio for me?



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello everyone: There is a GSD I've been looking at that is a few states away from me. He is Chase, located in non-urgent forum, and he's located in Lorain county. 

The facility, APL, would do an out of state adoption, and I've been talking to the Director about him. There are a couple of gray areas that might be a concern, and the director Gregory has been very honest about the stress this dog is experiencing. 

I've tried to PM two people from the other thread but no responses. I'm hoping to find someone that is near this shelter or has seen this dog personally. 

The big areas I need to know about: 
1. Okay with cats ...don't need to put any at jeopardy but just initial reactions at seeing them that might be too curious or whatever. 
2. Other dogs...said he was okay but he did respond to a dog that was larger and growled at him. 
3. General personality and stress levels.

Basically, I'm looking for an experienced GSD person who might be willing to evaluate him. I'm very interested in him, but a few gray areas and the fact I can't personally evaluate him might be too much to work around. 

Please e-mail me directly at [email protected] to discuss further what I'm concerned about/need to know. If you'd be willing to evaluate him for me, I'd really appreciate it! 

Kim Downing


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Got a question: Why this particular GSD if he's a few states away? I bet there are plenty in your state or a rescue close to you. If he's non-urgent, why not go for one in an unsafe shelter?


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Good question: answer: looking for a specific style and type of dog. I'm a hobby and professional dog trainer with specific needs. Hasn't been anything near me lately and I could certainly buy what I need but wanted to try and adopt one.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: tedebear12Good question: answer: looking for a specific style and type of dog. I'm a hobby and professional dog trainer with specific needs. Hasn't been anything near me lately and I could certainly buy what I need but wanted to try and adopt one.


What is it that you are looking for in a dog?


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

tedebear12 -

You can go to your profile and add some info, like your state etc. You might find it difficult for people to commit to you not knowing you. Hang around and I'm sure that will change tho - welcome.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Bonnie: I've updated the profile and added a signature line, so hope that makes others feel okay about me. 

As for what I'm looking for and more info: 
I've been around the breed my whole life; my family successfully showed GSDs for 30 years; I don't do conformation, though. I do performance like obedience, rally, agility, and tracking. 

I also need to groom a new dog to help in the training classes that I teach. I have two main GSDs that now go but my oldest German girl is 8 and my main man is almost 6. The dog needs to be rock solid and tolerant with others. You never know what will walk through the training room doors, and you can't have a reactive dog. For example, first class with the dogs this past Sat. and I walk in with my boy, Booker, and a reactive dog barks like a mad man at him. Now, until that situation is under control, I can't have a GSD that fires right back. You've got to have a dog that just ignores it and knows it's no big deal. 

Additionally, I have 5 dogs: 4 large, 1 small...plus cats. Needs to be okay with all of that. My youngest male GSD has genetic aggression both towards strangers and dogs. Introducing a new dog into the family is not easy but can be done, but this boy is highly reactive and will bark and carry on for a while. I have to be careful about selecting the right dog for him as well. (He was supposed to be my super star and if it had panned out right, I wouldn't be looking for another one at all) 

For this reason, I'm seeking a younger dog, preferably male. I prefer males overall, but also I've seen enough bossy girls of late. Boys, if they have disagreements, are more talk and machismo whereas girls are all down to a cat fight. 

I did adopt a young girl GSD this past summer, and you'll see my notice in non-urgent that I now need to rehome her into another training home as she is terribly dominant with other dogs. This has not been a good mix for more than one of my dogs. 

Because of my background, I am fond of either American show line or German dogs. I simply like a certain style of GSD....bi-color is my favorite, red/black next. There is more to it than just looks of course....although I do suspect Chase comes from German lines, at least partially.

I have considered importing a puppy from the breeder of my oldest GSD. This is a lovely and well known German kennel. But, I had wanted to find the right dog via rescue, as I have adopted my 2 non-GSD dogs. This has been harder for sure! Either I can't find the right age/temperament/etc, the dog's already gone, or it's not in my area. I even looked at a dog in CA that I really was interested in, but it was the rudest rescue group I've ever seen. They denied my application because I didn't think crate training a puppy was a sin and my fence was a standard 4 foot fence. She declared that any GSD could and would jump that! Even after explaining that I've never had a dog jump it, they aren't outside unsuperivsed in the yard, and any new dog is walked on leash anyways ....the dog I'm placing is an escape artist and hasn't ever jumped it! ...they never returned another e-mail. Oh well.

Hope this answers everyone's questions that have been asked ...

I need to verify the dog is still there tomorrow anyways, as I heard from Mark on the other thread that the shelter had told them they had a perfect fit ....I'm not sure if the director meant me since we were talking or if someone came in today. 

So, if after all of this you might consider dropping by to evaluate Chase for me ....please let me know.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Have you checked out MOGS?

http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=MO445

Lots of dogs in that area in general or so it seems. 

Do you have a local rescue that has done a home check, etc so that people on the board would be able to help you?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Kim

Like Jean said you could look into MOGS, and even if you did not find the dog you were looking for you could get the home visit ect done through them, as well as make some contacts. Nancy with MOGS is great and knows alot, if not most/all of the rescue contacts re GSDs in this area and beyond. Looks like you are pretty close to the KC area, your name sounds familiar?!?!? 

This (the link below) looks like nice boy, I do not know him personally but looks like he needs to go to a home that wants to work with him in some sort of dog sport







Which sounds like you are looking for..? Let me know if I can help in anyway, I have volunteered with MOGS in the past but have not recently due to residency mainly!

Also wanted to add that the MOGS official website has been down as there is going to be a new webmaster, but a new site is supposed to be up and running soon. Here is the main page for pefinder which explains most of the MOGs policies

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO445.html

Here is handsome b/r Jackson

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15548630


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: tedebear12
> I also need to groom a new dog to help in the training classes that I teach. The dog needs to be rock solid and tolerant with others. You never know what will walk through the training room doors, and you can't have a reactive dog.


Hi tedebear12,
Your work sounds like an interesting challenge! One of our local trainers actually named his dog "Demo", as a play on the fact that the dog is a demo in his classes. And I fostered a Border Collie in 2008 that had such fantastic doggy social skills that I hoped he would be adopted by a canine behaviorist! 

I have worked in an animal shelter, volunteered in a shelter, pulled from shelters, fostered from shelters and transported from shelters and I always tell people who have very precise adoption criteria (as you do, understandably) to adopt from a reputable rescue that places their available dogs in foster homes.

Basing a dog's "real" behavior profile and/or temperament on what you can assess in a shelter is sometimes impossible. My advice would be to find a good rescue to work with, and then adopt a dog from an experienced foster home that can tell you exactly what you're getting in terms of behavior. That way you won't have any surprises down the road and find yourself with another dog that isn't well suited to your needs, work-wise, and your home.

Good luck with your search. 
Sheilah


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi All: Thanks for the advice. Am familiar with MOGS but haven't been interested in those I've seen on Petfinder thus far. I was waiting until I placed the current dog to really look ...just was really interested in Chase .....but, it doesn't matter anymore. 

The director of the place was excited about me but a local person came in yesterday, and he adopted Chase out to her. 

So, will keep up my search until I find the right way to go.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

MOGS new website is up and running as of today

http://mogsrescue.rescuegroups.org/


----------

